# Poppy's Spaying



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Well the day has finally arrived. It's time for my lovely poppy to be spayed. 
Last night, following the vets instructions, I starved her from 10pm, gave her a freshen up, eyes bottom etc, and left her in her crate with her teddys for bed.

This morning was so difficult, I was greeted with the usual burst of energy and furious licks and kisses. Rather than take her for a walk this morning I thought it best to let her have the run of the garden, luckily i have a large which is well over 50ftsq. She came in soon after looking for her breakfast, I felt so guilty. I managed to eat my crumpets and have my morning brew, without her seeing. Then the time came to get ready.

When we arrived at the vets Poppy started getting nervous, she's usually fine at the vets but today, she could sense something was wrong, she couldn't know what was going to happen (I'd covered her ears every time it was mentioned) could she?

I was called into the clinic room and signed the relevant papers. We weighed her, she was 7.6kg (around 1 stone in old money) and were told if I didn't hear from them, I could assume that everything had gone as planned and I could ring after 2pm, to find out what time I could pick her up. I handed Poppy, along with one of her favourite teddies and her blanket to the nurse who held her, while I left the room. Poppy tried to follow jumping at the door as I left. The look on her face was heartbreaking, her large brown sorrowful eyes staring as if to say "Daddy, why are you leaving me?"

Hopefully Everything will be ok. I'll keep you all updated on what happens and how her spaying progresses. 

If this is how I am with Poppy, god help me when I have children

Just Simon ant the moment no Poppy


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Simon I do feel for you. But I'm sure everything will be fine and Poppy will be home with you again soon. We had Lolly spayed at just under 6 months this summer so I know the feeling. Have you planned to do something today that you might think twice about doing while Poppy is around to take your mind off things? We made use of having Lolly looked after for the day by going to a theme park. I realise that's not appropriate for you but maybe a shopping trip, lunch out or even just a good spring clean (that Poppy would interfere with!!!) Take out your nerves with a duster! lol or sort out your cupboards. 

Try not to worry. She'll be all tired and sorry for herself this evening and probably for a day or two so make the most of some lovely cuddles with her :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I'm currently starting on cleaning, just done the front door, we've got builders next door so all the rubbish blows over and covers my door so it's a daily task, a bit like painting the forth bridge (well not any more apparently they don't need to keep painting it, due to some new pair according to the news) theres a lovely smell of disinfectant around at the morning. I am a tiny bit obsessive with cleaning and tidying. I straighten magazines and sort leaflets when I go to my GP or dentist, sort books and CDs when I'm out shopping etc

So I think cleaning is the way forward

Simon


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Simon

I know how you must be feeling, Betty is being 'done' on Friday. I know it's routine but still feeling a little nervous..
I'm sure everything will be fine and wishing Poppy a speedy recovery.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

I feel for you too, Rocky is booked in for January and I'm already worried. I'm sure it will all go smoothly. Pop some Phantom of the Opera tunes on and try to think of how much fun you will have when you go 
Try to keep busy, though I'm sure it will feel like time is dragging until 2pm. Keep us posted. x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Lol just been listening to phantom now, had to pick which of the 21 versions to listen to though.

Just off to pick her up now


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hope it all went well and Poppy makes a quick recovery. x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hope she's OK Simon. We had Ruby spayed a week and a half ago. She was quite sleepy on the evening we picked her up, and very subdued the following day, but very quickly started to get back to normal. She was signed off by the vet on Monday and is back to her bouncy self again now - you wouldn't know that she had had it done! 

Having said all that, I know I'll be the same when we have to get Pepper done in a few months!

H
x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Just picked Poppy up from the vets, everything has gone fine. Just following her post op care. She's just very sleepy. Was quiet in the vets and on the way home, as soon as we got in the garden she started getting a bit of energy and running up the path. We got in and she greeted me with a little paw and a strained kiss, and is currently fast asleep on her bed in the living room 

Thanks for all the messages

Simon and A very sleepy Poppy


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Simon All will be OK before you know it she will be trying to run up the stairs. She may cough a bit from the nasogastric tube and she may be a bit constipated from the pain relief but it will all pass. You can relax as the worst is over!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing ok. You feel awful leaving them to be spayed don't you, but at least its all done and she's home with you.

x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

She will be back to normal in 10 days time after driving you up the wall wanting to have a good run around.
Have a look at my post to see haw well Rosie's wound healed.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Very glad she is home safe and well.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Hi Simon All will be OK before you know it she will be trying to run up the stairs. She may cough a bit from the nasogastric tube and she may be a bit constipated from the pain relief but it will all pass. You can relax as the worst is over!


Here comes the picky nurse!! 
Nasogastrics are through the nose, down the oesophagus and into the stomach for tube feeding. Endotracheal tubes are down the traches (windpipe) into the lungs via the mouth to allow oxygen/ gaseous anaesthetic to be administered.
Yes i am a pain in the ***!!

Pleased she is home, she will be back to normal in a couple of days!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad Poppy is doing ok and hope you can relax a bit now, she will son be back to her normal self


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Here comes the picky nurse!!
> Nasogastrics are through the nose, down the oesophagus and into the stomach for tube feeding. Endotracheal tubes are down the traches (windpipe) into the lungs via the mouth to allow oxygen/ gaseous anaesthetic to be administered.
> Yes i am a pain in the ***!!
> 
> Pleased she is home, she will be back to normal in a couple of days!


I was going to point that out myself. Picky ICU nurse


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> I was going to point that out myself. Picky ICU nurse


i tried to resist...............honest!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm glad Poppy is safely tucked up in her bed. 
I'm sending a hug her way and I hope she milks it for the best treats in the house until shes feeling 100%! 
Jx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

lola24 said:


> i tried to resist...............honest!!!!!!!


Also NP airways which go via the nose, when intubation via the mouth isn't appropriate, but a tracheostomy isn't needed, e.g. Maxillofacial patients during surgery burns or trauma to the oral cavity.

Though if I was being really really picky i'd say the Endotracheal tube is passed dow the trachea, stoping just above the carina (when the Trachea divides into the bronchi) to allow the lungs to be inflated equally.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Also NP airways which go via the nose, when intubation via the mouth isn't appropriate, but a tracheostomy isn't needed, e.g. Maxillofacial patients during surgery burns or trauma to the oral cavity.
> 
> Though if I was being really really picky i'd say the Endotracheal tube is passed dow the trachea, stoping just above the carina (when the Trachea divides into the bronchi) to allow the lungs to be inflated equally.


 should have said 'to the lungs'!!

As for NP- we don't often get these situations arising in general veterinary practice!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased I popped online now .. sending love to Poppy xxxx what a big day for you both .. JoJo hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hope Poppy had a comfortable night and she is a bit brighter this morning x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Laney said:


> Hope Poppy had a comfortable night and she is a bit brighter this morning x


She's virtually back to her normal self this morning, last night about 11 she woke and wanted to play, bright as anything, had to get down on the floor with her so she could slobber me with kisses, to stop her jumping up 


Simon and A very bright Poppy


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

That's wonderful news...so happy for you both.  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so glad she is doing well!!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the messages Poppy's doing well. Thought I'd upload a couple of Pic's of her, Not really looking that sorry for herself, more pleased I'd say!!!
The T-shirt is a doggy T-shirt I got from TK Max for 3 pounds!!!



















Simon and Poppy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Missed this thread yesterday. So glad to hear Poppy is bouncing back nicely.

I do love the T Shirt, most fetching (pardon the pun )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

she looks great ... and very perky too which is great news  she is a cutie xxx ..


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, She seems back to her old self, It was my singing obviously. I was giving her a show songs medley, then i realised the builders next door must think I'm odd, giving selections from South Pacific, Oklahoma, King and I, Anything Goes, Cabaret and Mack and Mabel.

We are back at the vets tomorrow for her post op check

Simon and Poppy


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Thanks, She seems back to her old self, It was my singing obviously. I was giving her a show songs medley, then i realised the builders next door must think I'm odd, giving selections from South Pacific, Oklahoma, King and I, Anything Goes, Cabaret and Mack and Mabel.
> 
> We are back at the vets tomorrow for her post op check
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Glad to hear Poppy is doing so well. i'd have no idea what you were singing along to with all the musicals you've mentioned as I'm rubbish with musicals and don't like them very much ( much to my best mates despair as he adores them and keeps asking if i'd like to go to a musical for my birthday to which i usually reply "would you like to go to a football match for your birthday? well there's your answer!).

Loving Poppy in her t-shirt!!

x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy sends Poppy a big :hug:
We'll have to take a wee trip to TKMaxx before her op


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Simon and Poppy just catching up on this, so glad to read it all went well :twothumbs: She looks quite happy doesn't she but then I've always thought Poppy has a smiley expression on her face, bless her.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Well Poppy had her 1st Post op check up today. The wound appears to be healing ok, slightly red where she'd licked it. despite best efforts with the T shirt she had managed to take it off over night. The cone is a no go as she runs round the house with it on and is probably going to hurt herself more, than without it.
Just been told to carry on with the anti-inflamatories and our next appointment is in about a weeks time.

Well there I was making the next appointment and Poppy sniffing around went over to this young woman, sat with her cat. Aww how cute. I went over having a chat  (I think she was probably more interested in Poppy the Babe magnet) well as soon as Poppy saw me talking to someone... woof woof woof. I picked Poppy up so she could see her better, she though she looked very cute and like she had a bobbed hair cut. Again when she went near her, woof woof woof. Every time this poor girl tried to stroke her she turned her head away from her.

Looks like Poppy is now vetting girls that I meet!!!!

Simon and Poppy


----------

